# I am freaking out! Please help.



## Arbatash Vex (Oct 13, 2008)

I am considered to be a very mild tempered person hence the successful taming of dozens of either mine or other's birds. But I don't know what to do anymore. I'm getting very depressed. 
I have two cockatiels, one for about two years, and the other since march.
The first one (Kole) is so cuddly and friendly and spoiled (in a good sense). I tamed him in a less than a week very easily. But the other one (Peggy) still has shown very, very little progress in 5 months. I don't know what to do anymore. I tried everything, clipped wings, treats, other room, mild talking by the cage, putting hand in the cage... nothing, nothing and nothing again.
Every time i approach the cage, she goes away. Any time I put the hand in the cage she freaks out and doesn't calm down. She is in peace with Kole , but whenever he tries anything she hisses, and even Kole has given up on trying to make friends. Now they live in the same cage, but they simply ignore each other. I don't know whether had been neglected, or harassed before i bought her, but it is so disappointing that i can't do anything to make her more comfortable.
Please help me.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Maybe separating them and working one on one with her will help. Some birds are like this though and we have to accept their wants after trying. Mine hate fingers, always have. I have tried everything with one for 3 years so we compromise, I use chin nose or cheek and she coos and snuggles. The other I have had since april and she is yet to do this, I get closer each day, then back off when she moves away. try later. She gets very close to my cheek. Her great love is just hanging out on me or investigating her outside cage perches/play area or seeing what I am doing and trying to help.


----------



## Arbatash Vex (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, and i was surfing the net last night and a thing came to me. Since they are in a decently large cage (60cm/2ft high) i thought i could put her in a smaller cage, so she can't run all around the cage. I could try that. But a strange thing.. when she's out she sometimes will step up and let me carry her around, but that happens very seldom.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

It is a start. Try rewarding each small step. Rewards can be voice or what she goes for first in the feed bowl. Whatever you find that she finds it is worthwhile to work for.

Maybe she feels safe in the cage and feels you are intruding. Rewards till she comes out happily may help too. Just baby steps, watch body language, back off till later and try again. Reward when even the smallest step is taken towards you and/ out of cage.


----------



## Arbatash Vex (Oct 13, 2008)

Strange thing, sometimes when they are perched on the door, she accepts treats from me (especially sunflower seed). Usually when i work with Peggy, Kole is outside doing his things independently. Tomorrow my mother will bring the small cage of her late budgie, so i can try this way.


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck. Please keep us updated. Maybe keeping a journal of it may help others too with the same problems.


----------



## Arbatash Vex (Oct 13, 2008)

This afternoon I got the other cage. She seems very interested in the new environment and has been nibbling the cage for hours. Now she's preening. I don't know. It could actually work.

UPDATE:
She desperately wants to return to the old cage. She goes around in circles trying somehow to return.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Some birds just do not tolerate being touched I have several, They came from a bad environment before me I've had them 2 years took about 9 months before I was able to stick my hand in their cage with out A) getting it torn up by them biting me , B) being hissed and lunged at and or C) them running off to the back of the cage

Now i can do what ever i want in their cage and they just watch me, or the males whistle up a storm to me and with the males They will whistle and holler to me (they don't talk ) until i acknowledge them and they'll come close to me from inside the cage BUT not outside the cage

and honestly I'm fine with that They're happy and healthy and not in that crappy environment any more So i'll take any interaction I can get with them and if that means they'll wolf whistle to me, or Do their mating ritual whistles to get my attention all day any day Then so be it We'll live with it


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Hi there,

I would not put her in a smaller cage that will probably just make her feel more trapped and afraid. If she is showing progress outside of her cage then it means that she is more comfortable having some space and the ability to choose to move away. Choice is incredibly powerful to fearful individuals. I have had dogs here with emotional problems that took a long time to come around. It just takes time. 

Whatever you do, don't push her. Allow her to choose to come out when she is comfortable. Reinforce her with food for deciding to approach on her own. It will happen, just be patient and always respect her comfort level and limitations.

Vicki


----------

